# cerebellar hypoplasia kitten



## Kitah (Oct 7, 2013)

Some of you guys may have heard of this before, others perhaps not. 

A client brought a 3wk old kitten to the clinic as it suddenly became unresponsive, lethargic and was notnopening her eyes. We wodered whether she had been dropped (small children) or whether something happened and she became hypoglycaemic. She did have a few perculiar clinical signs that were quite strange, but she was given some glucose and hartmanns subcutaneous fluids. She picked up a little, however was still looking very poorly and we weren't exactly sure why at the time.

I thought I'd give the girl a chance and took her home, and got her to take a small amount of divetelac (milk replacer) as well as soke more glucose and hartmanns. I wasn't sure how she would go through the night, but she was perkier the next morning. It then became obvious that she has cerebellar hypoplasia- her cerebellum is under developed, which, easiest way of describing it, means she is very uncoordinated. It isn't degenerative, and cats learn to adapt and live long happy lives, and as far as they go she isn't too severe. The client surrendered her to the clinic so I've taken her on to raise her now. 

I've since named her skittles. She is a grey tortoiseshell domestic shorthair female. And she is now thriving 

First night 










Now-and yes she loves her pig aka snuggle buddy


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Oct 7, 2013)

What's up with its eyes lol crazy looking.


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ Yes I know people that would pay BIG money for contacts like those


----------



## jacevy (Oct 7, 2013)

If I may sk why did she get surrendered? 
Is there extra cost / effort in raising her?


----------



## Kitah (Oct 7, 2013)

They didn't want to pay or have to deal with her. Becase she went hypogycaemic and deterioratednso much in the first place I didn't think she would do well if she went back to the mum and had to compete with her littermates. 

There is a moderae increase in the time etc to raise her. Simple things like getting her to drink regularly- if the waterbowl is left with her she has a habit of falling into it etc. At the moment.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm by no means a cat person (even though I've owned a few at the family home in the past), but that is so cute!
Good on you for taking it home with you, I have no doubt that she'll make a good recovery.

I know it's mean, but I had a chuckle to myself when I read that she falls into her waterbowl.


----------



## sharky (Oct 7, 2013)

Good on you for taking her in!  Skittles must be forever grateful that you are taking time out of your life to give her a better chance  Well done!


----------



## Kitah (Oct 11, 2013)

Skittles is doing very well


----------



## shell477 (Oct 11, 2013)

ssstevespythons said:


> Removed quote



A bit uncalled for, yeah?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 11, 2013)

ssstevespythons said:


> removed quote



Oh dear... there's at least one in every crowd ! Getting a life wouldn't be a bad idea. There's a world of difference between the philosophy of the place for cats in Australia (none) and the interest in making an unfortunately compromised animal (of any sort) comfortable and happy. Blind Freddy can see that this is a responsible owner... and after all, it's the owners who cause the problem in the first place...

Jamie


----------



## Kitah (Oct 11, 2013)

Im assuming this was the usual rant about cats not belonging in Australia. Yes I loathe irresponsible owners too. My cats are 100% inside and never go out. My dogs are more likely to kill wildlife if it comes into the yard. 

Why does someone always have to bring this stuff up. This kitten wouldn't even really have the ability to hunt, not that it is even the point of this thread!!

I have to treat enough wildlife that have injuries or problems as a consequnce of human actions and irresponsibility, I am not going to add to it. I also love my cats and don't want to see them dead on the sidenof the road etc. 


Thanks snipercap.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 11, 2013)

Everyone has to have a say Kitah, unfortunately some of those people have nothing worthwhile to contribute, so they decide to stir the pot instead.

You're doing a great job.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Oct 11, 2013)

All right, all right I will admit I was wrong and apologise to are due to Kitah, you have done a great job and she is very cute.
My post was inappropriate in the context.
So apologise to those who to those who took. offence.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 22, 2013)

Update on the kitty?


----------



## 12-08-67 (Oct 22, 2013)

awww so cute - her eyes look like they might be getting a better positon with age???
sadly kitten season is upon us and so many little ones are once again being handed in to shelters and rescue groups around the place, she was lucky to find you


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 22, 2013)

Its good of you to give her a home, she should have a relatively normal life. I think most kittens have that wide-eyed expression so she really doesn't look very different to me.


12-08-67 said:


> awww so cute - her eyes look like they might be getting a better positon with age???
> sadly kitten season is upon us and so many little ones are once again being handed in to shelters and rescue groups around the place, she was lucky to find you


Very true about kittens in shelters, however it seemed to me during my time doing work experience in a shelter that the kittens were snapped up quite quickly while the adult cats waited and waited.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 22, 2013)

Indeed- the strange eye position is pretty normal for kittens. 

She is doing very well! Chases after my adult cats and plays 'tag' with them. She is an extremely good climber (mastered the three stairs very quickly so i created a barricade. She then conquered the barrier so it needed adjusting. New barrier works well). Eating and doing fantastically. She doesnt know she is any different and is happy as can be. Only things that are different is if she gets really intently focused on something she starts to wobble/tremble (called an intenton tremor), she has a high stepping gait and she occasionally falls over. She is fairly mildly affected though imo.


----------



## longqi (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there any real reason for this disease?
Is it hereditary?


----------



## Sel (Oct 22, 2013)

Quite interesting, shes very cute. I wouldn't be able to resist keeping her.. not sure id be allowed though lol
Good on you.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 22, 2013)

It is congenital. The mother cat was unvaccinated, and when a pregnant unvaccinated queen is exposed to panleukopaenia it can cause cerebellar hypoplasia. And for whatever reason it doesn't always affect every kitten in the litter. It could just be a genetic defect in some individuals but I think with this girl it was because the mother was unvaccinated. All speculation though.


----------



## Becceles (Oct 22, 2013)

Good on you for looking after this beautiful kitten. I've just started a course at the RSPCA and there are way too many unwanted kittens out there. Keep us updated on her progress


----------



## Kitah (Oct 22, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -

I've just found out the mother of the kittens is now in the clinic and is very unwell, and a kitten has died. Definitely not taking this ratbag to work with me anymore.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 22, 2013)

She is beautiful Kitah, well done.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 22, 2013)

eyes are changing colour (taken today) 






taken a few days/week ago

















she was 310g when she was first brought to the clinic, and last friday she was 600g


----------

